# LEO’s are giving their 2 weeks across the nation



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point, it isn't cowardice, it isn't laziness, it's self-preservation. In this environment, cops are more likely to go to prison for enforcing the law than thugs are for breaking it. If the people who sign your paycheck are on the side of your enemies, why should you work for them? Right now, this is like if it was World War II, and SS officers were in command of Allied troops, who were fighting SS troops.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

There will be PLENTY of openings in the coming private security boon, its going to be like contracting overseas in 04-05.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> There will be PLENTY of openings in the coming private security boon, its going to be like contracting overseas in 04-05.


I heard Mass constables are hiring.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

PG1911 said:


> At this point, it isn't cowardice, it isn't laziness, it's self-preservation. In this environment, cops are more likely to go to prison for enforcing the law than thugs are for breaking it. If the people who sign your paycheck are on the side of your enemies, why should you work for them? Right now, this is like if it was World War II, and SS officers were in command of Allied troops, who were fighting SS troops.


exactly


----------

